# Looking for new device ideas



## DrLang (Sep 7, 2005)

I am looking for ideas for new devices or devices that need improved for use on the field. So what I want to ask is, what is it that you find to be a real pain in the neck concerning patient care when you dont think it should have to be? This could range from general care complaints to problems with specific types of cases.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 9, 2005)

fat people who live on the top floor at the opposite end of the building farthest awy from the stair case in a building that lack an elevator

people who call 911 c/o an acute illness/injury and you arrive to find them sitting on the front porch with a bag packed waiting for you

frequent flyers that think they can lie to me after i've taken them to and from the er before/after a med seeking adventure week after week

i realize these ranting dont help you design new products but it helps to ***** sometimes


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hmmmm....let's see (I know that one of these is fire/rescue related, but they're still our patients)

1.  Develop a way to instantly disarm/safe any airbag system, from the outside of the vehicle.

2.  Develop a traction splint that can be used with C-spine precautions (We currently use the KTD, but it's still ackward with a patient on a backboard)

3.  An intubation device as easy to use as a Combitube, but as effective as an ET tube.

These are a few of the ones I have, now if you don't mind me asking, what's your stake in this?

BTW, welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## DrLang (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@Sep 8 2005, 11:02 PM
> *i realize these ranting dont help you design new products but it helps to ***** sometimes*


My personal favorite are the repeat suicide attempts that couldn't have a chance of actually working.


----------



## DrLang (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Sep 9 2005, 04:39 AM
> *These are a few of the ones I have, now if you don't mind me asking, what's your stake in this?*


A grade. I'm taking my senior design class for my bioengineering degree. I need to figure out a project to work on for the year. I was having a hard time coming up with something so I figured I'de ask around here. I wanted to go back to my EMT roots and make something for use on the field.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 9, 2005)

I agree with making the traction splint better. Even w/o cspine, holding and maintaining traction can be difficult especially if yu have to move the pt, and end up losing traction, and having to go through the process again. Its a great tool for femur Fx, but can be improved upon.

In case you are not sure what one looks like here is a picture:






Fernotrac Traction Splint (the one our local squad uses)





And this is the new Sager Traction Splint.

I think this would be a great project to work on as Im sure if it is improved upon, the there will be many happy EMS providers and two, you can make alot of money, haha.

-Cap'n


----------



## DrLang (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok, so the traction splint is one solid idea. I've worked with both the KTD and the Fernotrac Traction Splint. Personaly I found the KTD to be infuriating. Maybe I just needed more practice with it.

But to sum up the problems with current traction splints:
-Moving the patient risks losing traction
-It's difficult to use with c-spine immobilization

I will think about this one.


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Sep 10, 2005)

Something to help getting an IV in 90 y.o granny who has rolly polley veins @ 2 am and is dehydrated. Not to mention takes 2 people to taught the skin enough to be able to stick her. ARGH!


----------



## DrLang (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodNGlory02_@Sep 10 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Something to help getting an IV in 90 y.o granny who has rolly polley veins @ 2 am and is dehydrated. Not to mention takes 2 people to taught the skin enough to be able to stick her. ARGH!*


Actually, I'm already on a project working on something that may do just the trick. Here's an older magazine artical from before I joined the lab http://www.discover.com/issues/mar-02/rd/breaklook.html/

If you want to read more, there are several magazine articals linked from our labs webpage http://www.vialab.org/ under the publications link at the top.

Don't let the pictures fool you, it's hard to really capture what you're looking at in 2-D images. Not to mention that the prototype we curently have is several times smaller than the one shown in most of the pictures. Having never before put in an IV line, I stuck one in a deep tissue simulation succesfuly my first try in 10 seconds. It really is like you're seeing a blured crossection of the arm right inside the patient.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 14, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 14, 2005)

Spray Nitro Stat on a cotton swab and rub it over your veins of choice, wait a few minutes, they should stay in place for at least five minutes.


----------

